#  , :    3  (9 ) 2011.

## .

*,* *             3  2011 .*.        . 

*    !*

 .     ()  .       .

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

   ,      ,         2011    .


  ,    ()  ,     ,   .         ()!    .

----------


## .

* 1.  * 
*!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .       25 .*           ,     ,     ,  .      6%       .

     15%  !     

1.    ,  4  (  :   156  28.02.11) -   17  (.. 15  - ).     .

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09.       54  31.01.11)    15 .       .

3.        - 15 .    .       !

* 2.   :*
1.    ,  4  (  :   156  28.02.11) -   17  (.. 15  ).     .

2.             ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09.       54  31.01.11)    15 .       .

3.        - 15 .    .       !

4.           .  Ė1152016 (  :  137  08.12.08 
( .     19.11.2009  119))    20 .     25 . 

5.  .  1 (   02.07.2010 . N 66)    31 

6.     .  2 (   02.07.2010 . N 66)    31 .

7.      ,                .         .

* 3.     :*
  !  :Smilie:           25 .
,    ,  (    )   ,      ,  ,     .       ! 
     6%       .


* 4.     :*
,     3 : 

1.   ,  4  (  :   156  28.02.11) -     17  (.. 15  ).     .

2.             ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09.       54  31.01.11)    15 .       .

3.        - 15 .    .       !

* 5.     :*
1.          .  Ė1152016 (  :  137  08.12.08 
( .     19.11.2009  119))    20 .     25 . 

     ,      ,               .     !

* 6.     :*
,     5 :

1.    ,  4  (  :   156  28.02.11) -     17  (.. 15  ).     .

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09.       54  31.01.11)    15 .       .

3.        - 15  .    .       !

* 7.     :*
1.       . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    20 .    .

2.      ,      ,               .     !

* 8.     :*
,     7 :

1.    ,  4  (  :   156  28.02.11) -     17  (.. 15  ).     .

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09.       54  31.01.11)    15 .       .

3.       - 15 .    .       !

----------

-1.
    3 . , ,  ,  .
 -1  1 .    1  2011 .   -  .
 100 - 4417   . ,  130 - 4417,  150 - 4417.     - .   ,      .      .
   510 -   19689    1800
 520 - 
 530 -     19689   1800
   ,   530 -      ,       4417 .
    ,  ...   :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> 


         .
 . 100   01.01.11
  510   01.01.10

----------

:Smilie:     ,         :Smilie:

----------


## Chaplain

,   !
, :     ,   .  1   , ..  3   .
   ?
 !  :Smilie:

----------

> 3   .


      ?

----------

, -     :Redface: .   4-   1 "    "       9    6?

----------

> 4-   1 "    "


   ?   ?!)

  :

----------


## sashatim

Help!
     15% :
      (        , 3-      3-,         )
   3                 ???

 :Frown:

----------


## .

*sashatim*,    .    3 ,   9

----------


## sashatim

, .!!!
                !

----------

> ?   ?!)
> 
>   :


,     :Redface: . "   "

----------

> "   "


6   :yes:

----------

> 6


.

----------


## 555

-    6%,     1- ,  .    -      3 .  ,                ?

----------

> 3 .  ,    
>             ?


      ?!
 " "    . 
. . 346.23 

  -

----------


## voevodat

-          ?   ?    2-  ?  !

----------


## rybaknata

! , ,    :Embarrassment: 
     +     (    ).     .      ?   ,  ?         :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> ?    2-  ?


   .    .



> .      ?


   - .

----------

.       ?

----------


## mvf

?    ?

----------


## voevodat

,      -      ?  !

----------


## mvf

> 


-1151006      ** 



> 


   .

----------


## voevodat

,       ?     ...

----------


## mvf

> ,       ?


  .    " ",  .

----------

*voevodat*, " "
     - .  ""

----------


## voevodat

,    . ,         ...    -   .  ,    ...  -  ,      ,        ...    ...  .. ...

----------

.  ,    ,       ,    




> 1.    ,  4  (  :   156  28.02.11) -   17  (.. 15  - ).     .
> 
> 2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09.      54  31.01.11)    15 .      .
> 
> 3.        - 15 .    .       !


 ,    ,

----------

-  ?

----------

,   -   ( )       - ,        ? )

----------

*voevodat*, **,

----------


## 2007

> -  ?


  13%

----------


## 2007

> ,    ,


,   .
.

----------

:Smilie: 

,    6%,   ,  ,  .

1)  ?

  -      - 0  1?
  -   - 0  1?
  -  ? -   ?  :Smilie: 

2)  ,     0  ?     ?

.

----------


## .

1. 1.      
2.     ,

----------


## 2007

> - 0  1?
> -   - 0  1?
> -  ? -   ?


1
1
51  
071/01/00  4-

----------

> ,    6%,   ,  ,  .


  4

  - 0  1?

----------

> - 0  1?


1

----------


## lenulja

:
                   . 

     .      -    (  )       1-  2-   ?

----------


## GolDenLiliya

> Ė1152016


, 

, , ,     ,   ,    :
1.       ,   ,     - ;
2.        -1152016?
3.   - ,     ? ( ,  ?)? 
.

----------


## 2007

> 1.       ,   ,     - ;
> 2.       -1152016?
> 3.   - ,     ? ( ,  ?)? 
> .


1 
2 
3  ?
  . -2, ,     ?
 3       ,        .    ,       .

----------


## GolDenLiliya

*2007*, 
  ,       ...  :Embarrassment: 
   ...
    -         ?        4 ?

----------


## 2007

> ...


???
  ,          .   5      .    ,    ?
          , ..   .




> ...


    ,     ,       .  ,       -.      .    +.

----------


## GolDenLiliya

*2007*, 

 :Embarrassment: 
     +?  ,          ...

----------


## 2007

> +?


     . .
              ,  ,    .  -         .             3-   .  .
    ,   1       .
   .

----------


## GolDenLiliya

*2007*,     ...
- - ,  ...  -  ?       - ?

----------


## 2007

> 


 ,    .

----------


## GolDenLiliya

*2007*,  ,  -    , 3- -     -    ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## 2007

> , 3- -     -    ?


,   .     2   .
 3-    .    ,    ,  , . 
 3-    .   : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=193935&page=37

----------


## rasmus

!    15%   ().   2011.    ,     /,    ,    -       ,    ..     ,      .  ,        ?        (13%  15%),     ?     ?

----------

-6-2   -6-2 ?????
   -1   !!!!!

----------


## MikleV

-6-2      ,      -   
  -6-2     ,   .

----------



----------


## zombeboy

,     .     6%  .                .  ,     4611           ?

----------

> 4611      ... ?

----------

> !    15%   ().   2011.    ,     /,    ,    -       ,    ..     ,      .  ,        ?        (13%  15%),     ?     ?


15%;       ;       (. )

----------


## 2007

> 


       .         ,    .

----------


## rasmus

, !!!

----------


## rasmus

2007, !!!     - 15  13,   ,   .   !!!

----------


## rasmus

> .         ,    .





> ,    .


  -       ,     ?  ,      ?  .

----------


## Andyko

,   ,

----------


## rasmus

[QUOTE=Andyko;53449817]     ,   ,         [/QUOT
  -   .    !

----------


## MikleV

> ,     .     6%  .                .  ,     4611           ?


.

                  .

----------


## _

,  . 
    (),   ,            ,      3- . 11.       ,    .            ?    .   .

----------


## Storn

> ?

----------


## 2007

> ?    .   .

----------


## _

,  !
 2007,      "0"?

----------


## Mouretta Jet

Здравствуйте!
Можно ли в декларации по ЕНВД принять к вычету в 3м квартале взносы ИП за себя, уплаченные все сразу во 2м квартале? Думаю, что нет, но уточняю, простите, есссглупа)

----------

> 3  
>    ,  **   2 ?


" " -   ?



> . 346.32 
> 
> 2.   ,  , 
>       ... , 
>  (   )   ... .
>             50 .

----------

> "0"?


       ,    :yes:

----------


## Mouretta Jet

> "все сразу" - это за год?


ага, за год. Угу, спасибо, нельзя уменьшить, значит.

----------

> , .


  :yes: 
   ,   3- .

----------


## Mouretta Jet

*галава германа*, ой. )) на все и не собираюсь, тыщи на 4 с чем-то - уже легче )) значит, уменьшить можно в 3м квартале на то, что уплачено во 2м? Фух.

----------

> ,    3   , 
>    2 * 3-*?


   -   :yes:

----------


## Mouretta Jet

*галава германа*, спасибо!

----------


## -

,,  4:
      , 1      酻  3       -      +    ( 9 ), ?      ( 6 )?
     II,     :  1     .       , ..  6 .   3- ???
 .

----------

> II,     : 
>  1     .


.



> ... 
> 
> 16.1.   1                , , 9     ,          ( 2)     ( 3 - 5);

----------

,

  .      ,    ,       .

       3-  2011   ,     ?

 ,     .

----------


## mvf

> ,    ,       .
>        3-  2011


      3- ,   9 .       ?

----------

> 3- ,   9 .       ?


  .      ( ,      ).      ?         .

----------


## mvf

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=44626

----------


## nak116

,       1%( )  10%? .
              ?

----------


## 2007

> ,       1%( )


    .    - .




> 


http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A3%D0%A1%D0%9D




> ?


 -      .

----------


## nak116

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A3%D0%A1%D0%9D
      ,   , ,    ?
        :
  . 1.6% - 39310202050071000160   
    20% - 39210202010061000160   
 3.1% - 3 921 02021 0008 1000 160 -   
 2.0% - 3 921 02021 1009 1000 160 -   
  . 2.9% - 3 931 02020 9007 1000 160 -  
.  6% - 3 921 02020 2006 1000 160 -  
 10% - 182 105 01021 01 1000 110 -  
 13% - 182 101 02021 01 1000 110 -  

    ,   ,   .

 -      .[/QUOTE]

 (-) 8  (  8)   ,  , ..    ,   ,   .    ?

----------

, ,   4-:  ,      ,        "  ",   1:8   "" .   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2007

> ,   , ,    ?


 
 
(   14-   )

----------


## mvf

> ?


 " ".

----------


## MikleV

> , ,   4-:  ,      ,        "  ",   1:8   "" .   ?


     1  ,   ""   :-)

----------


## nak116

> (   14-   )

----------

*mvf*, !




> 1  ,   ""   :-)


 !   :yes:

----------

,  ,     :   ,    6%,   ,       ,       :




 3  2011 . N -4-3/7129@
    .
 346.24     ( - ) ,  ,    ,                       .
   . 3 . 4    21.11.1996 N 129- "  " ( -   N 129-) ,     ,      .
 . 7 . 346.26  ,     ,       ,    ,     ,        ,    ,   ,            .    ,         ,    ,     .
  N 129-   ,   ,           ,     . ,     ,        .       . 2 . 13   N 129-.
 , ,         ,   ,   ,      ,    ,             .

 :      ?    ?    ?

----------

**,    : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=415533

----------


## alex-msk

> (   14-   )


            :



> 182 1 01 02000 01 0000 110	    
> 182 1 01 02020 01 0000 110	      ,    ,   1  224    
> 182 1 01 02021 01 0000 110	      ,    ,   1  224    ,   ,   ,     ,     ,

----------

> 


  :
182 1 01 02000 01 0000 110 **
182 1 01 020*20* 01 0000 110 *_13*

182 1 01 020*21* 01 0000 110 *_13*   ,  182 1 01 020*22* 01 0000 110 *_13* 182 1 01 020*30* 01 0000 110 *_*

----------


## alex-msk

> :
> 182 1 01 02000 01 0000 110 **
> 182 1 01 020*20* 01 0000 110 *_13*
> 
> 182 1 01 020*21* 01 0000 110 *_13*   ,  182 1 01 020*22* 01 0000 110 *_13* 182 1 01 020*30* 01 0000 110 *_*


,      182 1 01 02021 01 1000 110      -,    ?     ,    /???

----------


## 007

!  ,    ,   ,     4-    ,       ,       , . :Smilie: ,         4 ,      4- !!!!      \        ????  :Embarrassment:   !!!!

----------


## 2007

> \


      1  .
     1   2. , ,     .      .

----------

, ,  :  ,       3  (     ).      ,      2010 .         6-1  2011 ,       "0"  ? 
 !

----------

> 


  :Smilie: 




> /


 ?!

----------


## 007

> 1  .
>      1   2. , ,     .      .


       ,

----------

( ,    2010 ) -            ??

----------


## 2007

> 6-1  2011 ,       "0"  ?


,  .    .





> ,    2010


   -1   .      ,      .




> ??


.    ,     .




> ,


*007*,   4-           .
  15  1   ,   6-  ,   .
 2   .

----------


## Jill78

> ,  06       (   ) -       ?


    ?

----------

.
      ,    .
       .  ,  ,             ""?
.

----------


## 2007

> ""?


  :yes:

----------


## Korrelyacia

!         .  , ,    :
, 1    4 .
     ?
        ?
      ,   .   
!

----------


## Andy75

Andyko ,     3          -            1 2    , ..   ,          1   2.        ?

      ,     (      )    1   ,           ,   ..  -        31 .

----------


## mvf

> ?


-4  XI

----------


## Andy75

> -4  XI


 !! :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

       ???

----------


## Andy75

?

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## Andy75

?

----------

200 .    200 .   2
 2000-3000 .

----------


## yanvareva_k

,     ,     ?
          01.04.  01.06.?    -   2      ...

----------

*yanvareva_k*,     " .."?

----------


## yanvareva_k

> *yanvareva_k*,     " .."?


    5- ?

----------

,   " "

----------


## yanvareva_k

> ,   " "


   , !!
     ....
 !!!! :Smilie:

----------

,  .   ,    .
      .  ,  ,        5     (     ).  .         .     .          (    )    ?

----------


## GolDenLiliya

, ,,  +,  -    , .....-    ?   -,  ?

----------


## Andyko

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...18&postcount=2

----------


## GolDenLiliya

*Andyko*,   ....   -     1 __  ,      ?    ...

----------

> 1 __


 * 1.  *  ?
          .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

?

   6%          ,    __      ()  .

  1
  4  

   ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## 6%

..         .

          ,        - ,..              ,     .

     6% :  , 4   -1.

----------

(15%),    ?    ,   ?      ,      ?

----------


## mvf

** ,     .

----------


## 2007

> ?


   .
(-)*15%




> ?


.  31.12.11

----------

mvf      

2007  !   ,  ,  ..!

----------

> 6% : **


     ?!

----------


## MikleV

** ,       -     .       ?    (   )         ,   .    ,     .

  :    . http://fz122.fss.ru/

  ,        :
-  
-   4- 
-  4-        

    .

----------

!

----------


## 95

** ,     5  .     ,      5 ,    -     (  ).

----------

> ** ,     5  .     ,      5 ,    -     (  ).


.   .  ,        :Big Grin:          .

----------

, ,     31.05.  3-       .        ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## AnnaS.

(, 6%). 
   . 
   .
    . , ,   .
   4  (     2   .  . ,    ),    31 . 
    25              (    *6%).
        ,    ,     ?          ?
   .

----------


## MikleV

*AnnaS.*,      :




> 3.     :
> 
>   !           25 .
> ,    ,  (    )   ,      ,  ,     .       ! 
>      6%          .


         .

         (   ).      ,     .

----------


## AnnaS.

,    .
,      . ,   .        ,    ?
  ,      ( )

----------


## Andyko

> ,

----------

HTML ?     ?

----------


## 2007

> HTML ?


 .

----------



----------

,       ,             ?      ,     (   ,   ...  )            .   ?   ,      ,     + ,         ?

----------

> **   ?


  "",   "",
 :Smilie: 



> ?


-:   :yes:

----------


## *

,      ,      (   ).

----------

***,       - .     
   -   

* ?!

----------

> "",   "",


  ...      ...  :Embarrassment:   :Smilie: 
         ? 
    ( )          ?  ,              ?

----------

> ?


   ,    -   :yes: 
..      ,   



>

----------

> ,    -


   !      !   :Big Grin: 
 !

----------


## *

> ***,       - .     
>    -   
> 
> * ?!


,    ,    .      ,     . 

       ,   ,    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## alexVRN

2011     (, ,  ) : 

    13509.6  (4330 .  26% &#215; 12 .).    1967    ,         10392 . (4330  20%  12 ),   3117.60 . (4330  6%  12 ).   1966    ,       ; 
       1610.76  (4330 .  3.1%  12 .); 
       1039.2  (4330 .  2%  12 .). 
 16159.56  

         ?

----------


## *

> 


      ()      ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## 2007

> ?

----------


## Sasha_2

> [CENTER]
> 
>      6%       .


1)    "         . ..      1   20 ,    1    21 ,       1           1 ." -  ?

..       ,        3  (9 )?

2)       .03.2011  .09.2011

----------

> , 
>        3  (9 )?


  :yes: 




> .03.2011  .09.2011


.03.2011

----------


## .

1. , .    9 . 
2.  .

----------

.        ? (/ )
   ,   ?    -     .(    )         .
       .  .

----------


## MikleV

**,     :




> -            , ,    
>   393 102 02050 071000 160 
> 
> -    
>   393 102 02050 072000 160 
> 
> -        
>   393 102 02050 073000 160 
> 
> ...


 http://fz122.fss.ru/index.php  "    "

      -      -

----------

,     .   ,   - ,  , ,   .      .   .  .     .     .      ,        ,      -  ,  ,   - .  ,      .

----------


## KorolevaA

.          .     ?  ?
  ,  .   !
..    6%

----------


## .

?       ,   ,   ,      .      .
  , ,

----------

!    ,   ()       ( )      , ..    10  2011  ? 
         01-   09 -   ,       ,     .
       ,    ,      . 
      ,           ,    ,   ,      .         .    09   ,        ?

----------


## .

> ..    10  2011  ?


  2 . 



> 


 



> ,    ,   ,      .


     .

----------

.      ?  ,  -,  ?      ?

----------

3  2011. 15.10.  17.10

----------


## .

**,       ,   .      - 17

----------

> 


    ,            09 ,   .          ? 




> .


      .        .       ,       -    ,    ,  .            .    ,  -       .

----------


## .

> ,            09 ,


   ,     .  ,     



> .        .


 ? 



> ,       -    ,    ,


     ,      ?     ,   ?

----------

> ,


    -   ,       -  .     ...   :Embarrassment: 
    -     . 




> ?


     ,       . 




> ,      ?


    .            ,    .       ,              .    . 
         ,         -  + ?

----------


## 2007

> -   ,       -  .


   .



> -  + ?


  .

----------

> -  + ?  .


      .        ,        ,    ?          ,     .         ,    ,  ! 
      ,        :   - ,  -    ,  -  .     , ... 
 ,   ,     09      ,            ?

----------


## .

> ,        ,    ?          ,     .


     ? 



> ,


         .      .



> ,   ,     09


     -  ,

----------

> .      .


 !     .       ,     -    .  ,          .      -     ? 
   -      ? 




> ,


-      .    ,     ,    ,      09 .     ?

----------


## .

> -     ?


  :Smilie: 



> -      ?


      ,     ,      .



> ,     ,    ,      09 .     ?


  .           .   ,

----------


## Mouretta Jet

,            ,           4-  ?

----------


## .



----------


## Mouretta Jet

*Над.К*, спасибо, Надежда!

----------

> .


   .  .   :Smilie:

----------


## alexVRN

> 2011     (, ,  ) : 
> 
>    1967    ,         3117.60 . (4330  6%  12 ). 
>    1610.76  (4330 .  3.1%  12 .); 
>    1039.2  (4330 .  2%  12 .). 
> 
>          ?





> 


       -2: 
"2.     . 
        .   50  ,  50    -    ."

..    ,    -2 3117.60    3118 , 1610.76   1611   1039.2 -  1039 ?

----------


## Riffraff

:
     5,      ,   ...    ,   18.20.  : "   " -    , ,    ,  : ",   ,    ".   : "" -   ,      - "  !!!".  ,  19.00    .

----------


## .

*Riffraff*,     ))
   .   ,        .

----------


## Riffraff

,   ,            "    "   .      "" , ,        ,  ,     :Wow:

----------


## Storn

> :
>      5,      ,   ...    ,   18.20.  : "   " -    , ,    ,  : ",   ,    ".   : "" -   ,      - "  !!!".  ,  19.00    .


       24.00 :Big Grin:

----------

,  ,      .   -   ?       ?

----------


## Storn

> ?


?



> -   ?

----------

! (  ),             ?            ( 6%)?
   .

----------


## 2007

> ?


  .




> 


    .

----------

,   ( ):          3    ,      ?
              ?

----------


## mvf

> 


   .



> ?


.

----------

> .
> 
> .


       50%       3,   .

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,


.  !  .     ,   !

----------

> ,


.,  ,             ,            2   3 ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

?      3  , ,      2 ? ..  2    6%       ,    ,   ?     ?

----------


## .

**,    ,       ,     3 ,   9 .

----------

.,   .            ,     9 ?

----------


## .

,

----------

. !

----------


## Spartiat

. , ,   ,      , ,              ,   3  -  ,      ,      ?

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## Spartiat

> ?


 ... ,     , , 200 000,    6% - 12 000,      - 7 959.
 , ,  200 000,   - 400 000,  - 24 000,      2  - 15 918,     - 7 959. , ,   ,   , , 20 000,   - 420 000,  - 25 200,   - 13 077,      - 15 918.       ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## Spartiat

> 


,    -  ?      ,    ...

----------


## Storn

9  1199

----------


## .

> - 25 200,   - 13 077,


    .       50%

----------


## Spartiat

> .       50%


 ? 25 200 * 0.5 = 12 600 < 13 077
13 077 -      ,      ...   ,  ,       ,           , ?

----------


## .

,   ,     ? 
    .

----------


## Spartiat

> ,   ,     ? 
>     .


,     .    9    ,    -     .

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## Spartiat

> 


      ...              .  :Smilie:      ,    .  :Big Grin: 
   .

----------


## .

3

----------


## nak116

?           .????         ?         10%  1%    ?

----------


## 2007

> .????


    .
  +?




> 10%  1%    ?

----------


## .

*nak116*,   ? ?    ?
        .

----------


## nak116

-,       ?   ,   18   ....  1.5    ,      .((((     (((   ....

----------


## .

> 


    ?



> ? ?

----------


## nak116

.  "-"

----------


## 2007

> -


    ?




> ?


  9  - .

----------


## nak116

> ?
> 
>  
> 
>   9  - .

----------


## nak116

,    ( 15 ),
 2     ?    - ?

----------


## .

*nak116*,           :Embarrassment:

----------


## nak116

,   .        -  - ))).

----------


## .

,    :Smilie: 
   ,                 .    ,    -   ?
     .      .

----------

, ,    %    , , , ?       .  ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------



----------


## 86

! , .     ,  5-          ,      .   ,    ...   . ,         ?     (     )  ?

----------

> ?


.  





> 5-


*  2012    - . 1, . 346.13

----------


## Andyko

> (     )  ?


  ,

----------


## 86

.
     ( )    (  ),      :
  -              
  -    -09-1    ()  ( )
  -       (160 );
  -     ,              . 
        ,     ?

----------


## .

*86*,       -?          1  2012   2    ? 
      .      .    ,       
     ,      .

----------


## -

! , .       .   .             2010 .  -,        (    3 ).      .   -   ,   ,     ?     +  +?

----------


## Storn

-    ....
   2011,     2010  :Wow: 
     ,        ...
   +

----------


## -

,   .        .

----------


## Storn

> ,        ...
>    +


  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2007

> -   ,   ,     ?


 .     .     . . .   .
     ,  .   (   )     .
     .   .  .   ,       .

----------


## S

, !   ,         ,       ,  .     ?

----------


## -

> .     .     . . .   .
>      ,  .   (   )     .
>      .   .  .   ,       .


  )))

----------


## sunko

> , !   ,         ,       ,  .     ?


http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/75778/

----------


## .

> ,  .     ?


   .             ?

----------


## Stefany

,  . 
    2011, 
     ,  /.
*        ?*

----------


## Andyko

*Stefany*,       ...!

----------


## Stefany

Andyko,    ?
"  3.     :

  !          25 ..."

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 95

> ,

----------


## .

*95*,   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 95

>

----------


## .

*95*,  ?  :Smilie:    ,                .

----------


## 95

, ,   **   ,    ,  .    -   (    ).

----------


## .

*95*,    ?  :Smilie:      9   ,      
   ,

----------

, ,           ,        ,   3     , ..   =>  ,            ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## _

,    ,    ,  ,  ,     1.01.11   ....

----------


## .

.         .

----------


## _



----------


## _

:Embarrassment:

----------


## _

,   ?      ?  ?

----------


## .

*_*,     ?  ,          ,        :Frown:      . 
  ,      ,              ?   :Frown:

----------


## _

...  , ,  ,     ,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.      -     .    ,              :Wow: 
*_,*  :Smilie:   :Frown:

----------


## _

,       :yes: . ,      ?

----------


## .



----------


## _

:Smilie:

----------


## Shenulia

!     ,    6%, 1 ,  1 .   ,  ,     .          , ,   ( 6%     . ),  .     , . ,       ,      ,         .    ,             8  ).   , , .       ,     1. )   ?   ,       -  ,      ?)      ,          ,     ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,     1. )


  - 200   .126 .    300-500      .    1  .



> , ,


,    ,     ?   . , ,  
        .       .   ,

----------

2     ?

     "  "?

----------


## Andyko

,   ;

----------

> ,   ;


  1 2.0  3  2011,    ,   . ,        26 .    ?    "" - "".      "    ". 
   -    ?

 ,    , .    .

----------

:

  !          25 .
,    ,  (    )   ,      ,  ,     .       !
     6%          .


, ,   ,    ?

----------


## .

**,         .        .




> , ,   ,    ?


   -?

----------


## MikleV

> , ,   ,    ?


  . 346.21

----------

.   31  2011 .  (  ).  .      .    .     .

----------


## Storn

> .


? ?
   .....  -       :Big Grin:

----------


## MikleV

**,   -.     ". 346.21   "     .

  -         .

----------


## .



----------


## Shenulia

. ,        ,          4. 2010.

----------

*Shenulia*,  -->     -->

----------

!
    :                .   2010  (     1,5 ).  ,      ( 9  8).    8 . ,     4-  ?   ,  , ..         5 ..?      ?
   ..

----------

> ,  , ..         5 ..?







> ?


,

----------

!  =
 , ,     ,    25       ? 
      ,     ,           ? 
   ,   ,       ? 
    ,      ,            .      ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,    25       ?







> 








> ?

----------

:Smilie:

----------

**,

----------

.  .   22.09.11.  ( 28.09.11) ( )    ( ).   .             .  .          . 
1.   3       22.11.11  30.11.11. -9 . 
2.    :
-        1151001 ()
-       1152016
-  3     1151020 () 
3.       , ,    9  (     ?)    CheckXML
4.      ( 11)
5.    ?
6.      
 ..

----------


## .

> 1.   3       22.11.11  30.11.11. -9 .


  :Smilie:  3     -  1   30 .   , ,  22.06  30.09
2.    ? 3-     ,   
3.        -  31 .         :Smilie:        ,     
4. -11   .           . 
6.

----------


## Oxygen805

28.09.11

-       1151001 ()
-       1152016

  , ,       ,      ...     (,  ..)
 .4.  ?    ?
     ...
           ...

----------


## .

> -       1151001 ()
>  -       1152016


    3      .   ? 




> 


 , . .     
  4 -   ,  .     ,   4  ().      ,      . 



> 28.09.11


         ?

----------


## Oxygen805

- . .   .          ,     .

-1151001              20  ,    .  174 .    20 .

-1152016                     20 , ,      346.32  .    20 .

    .        ( 1 - ,  2 -   ),        .
 4 
        26.09.11  28.09.11.

----------


## Dmitry.

,
      2  (), " " ..  ,        ,        3  (9 ),           15 ?

----------

! , ,     3  ( :Smilie: ))    ,           ,          ...    -        -1   ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------

> .


  :Smilie:     -       ?

----------


## .

,    -   .
        ,    .

----------

-  -    ,  "        "... - "   "...  ))) -  ,  -   "  ()    "

----------


## Hedgehog

. , .        - .   1    6%.      (  ).     2        . 
  -  ,   1        .   ,         .         ?  .

----------


## Andyko

> (  ).


?   ?   ?

----------


## Hedgehog

> ?   ?   ?


 93.05

----------


## .

*Hedgehog*,   ?

----------


## Valeriya V

!
          -1  4-.       ,   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 1

,    ?

----------


## .

,    ?

----------

?

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,


 

  ,          3   ,   ,   ,       ,   .

     ?

----------


## 22

,      , 2  ,   .       -,  .  ?  
     ?

----------


## .

,        ,        .
  ,   ,     
         .           
         ,   ,   ,   
 3-

----------


## 22

3  ,    .    - ?

----------


## 22



----------


## .

,           :Smilie:

----------


## 22

,  ,    . : ,  .   , ,     .      ,   . , .

----------


## Storn

> ,


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elenkavr

,  .   + ( )
 -        ( )
  2  ...  ,     ???

----------

> 2  ...  ,     ???


  .     . ,      .

----------


## Shmig

,           )
    2011,  6%
   2011   200 .. .  3   ... (      ?),      - 100 .....      7 200 .  -     ...
   ,   ,   : 10 832 .       7 200  .       )

----------


## .

*Shmig*,    ,      ,        200  100  
      ,    
,   - ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Shmig

*.*,    )
            )
           .
     :
               3 ?     ,    ?         3 ?

----------


## .

> 3 ?


  ,    .        ,    ,      .   31 ,           
  ,

----------


## Shmig

)   ... 12 000 .      12 000 .    (-6) III...     IV .       ...  -             (7 200.)?     ))

----------


## .

.     .

----------

,      .       

30.11.2011 13:08 /  (177) 
     ,  ,    ,   .  ,  29   ,   85         8          ,    .       .

   ,     (),       .         (,    ..)   .          .

        ,     .           .   ,   ,         (      ..),        ,   ,    ..

 , ?

----------

2013 ,          :     -  ,        ,             .       2013           2011  2012 :  ,    ,    ,     ,       2012   ,   .

 ,        ,   2013              ( ),    (       ).       .  ,                    (   ),       ( ).        ()   ,           (  ).

----------


## .

> 2013           2011  2012 :


 .            2011  2012 .  ,       :Wink:

----------


## ekaterina kim

,        ., , 1 . 
 : 18210102021011000110

 182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110	
      ,   ,

----------


## mvf

182 1 01 02021 01 1000 110

----------

6%  . 
 . 
  ,         ,     ?   ?  ,   ?

    ,  ,        .

----------


## .



----------

.

----------


## ekaterina kim

,           4330  4611?      .

   :
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...%B4%D0%B0/2012

   4330   :
 "!       1   .      ,      .           ! "

----------


## .

4330

----------


## ekaterina kim

,  ,      2012.

----------


## SAHKO

> .            2011  2012 .  ,


,      2013.    ,  .  2012.  ?   ,   ?

----------


## .



----------


## _

!   ,          2011    ? 
..
   "   "  :Big Grin:

----------


## _Helena

!
        !
, ,  .     ,     .     
 2011 :

1.	      16 159,56 (, , )  31.12.11
2.	  20.01.12     ,         .
3.	      20.01.12
4.	3-  30.04.12
5.	-2,    -11  01.03.12

     4-.   ,   .    ,        5-          4-  .            15 , ?!
    ,       ,    3-?

  .  ,      ,   /        ,   ,      5 ..    ?

 .

----------


## .

> 5.	-2,    -11  01.03.12


-11    .  ,          2012 




> 15 , ?!







> ,       ,


   .    ,    




> ,   ,      5 ..    ?


.     (  3     2   )

----------

,   -13%  .

----------


## .

?

----------

